# 1911 Safety for a lefty.



## T. Webb (Aug 28, 2009)

I've seen aftermarkewt 1911's that have an ambidextrous safety. 

Can a Colt Combat Elite(Series 80) be converted to an ambidextrous safety??


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes, a smith can install one for you on a Colt


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

It sure can and like beretta-neo said get a good gunsmith to do it for you. Key word is good.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

You need a good-quality gunsmith because, when the new set of safety levers are installed, there's a little "lump" on the inside of the left-side lever that has to fit exactly and closely against the pistol's sear.
It's that "lump" that secures the sear against the hammer, and prevents discharge. If it's not properly fitted, either the safety won't go on, or the gun will be unsafe even when the safety is on.

Don't do this job yourself.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've installed ambi safeties on a few 1911's over the years. It's really not the hardest thing to do but if you have never done one before I'd have a (good) gun smith do it. and if you are able watch it being done. It's a little tricky and have to be in right or it can have one of a couple real bad outcomes.

I was lucky in that the guy I shoot with had been doing gunsmith work for years so I got to sit there and watch him as he explained everything that had to happen. If at some point you decide to start working on your own 1911 I'd get some books and videos and do a lot of reading/.watching. The 1911 really is not a complicated weapon but it had to be right or it wont work.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

+1 get a good smith. As an alternative from a lefty I use my left thumb and and bring it back and over to manipulate the safety. A little unorthadox perhaps but it works well for me and is fast. I prefer it to adding to the thickness with a dual safety. Just an idea that at least might tied you over until you get the duals installed.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Tuefelhunden said:


> +1 get a good smith. As an alternative from a lefty I use my left thumb and and bring it back and over to manipulate the safety. A little unorthadox perhaps but it works well for me and is fast. I prefer it to adding to the thickness with a dual safety. Just an idea that at least might tied you over until you get the duals installed.


Us lefties always find a way..heh:smt1099


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Us lefties always find a way..heh:smt1099


LoL! Yes sir. Slide lock with side of trigger finger, mag release with left middle finger and safety with left thumb. Only thing I need the right hand for is sling shotting the slide, two handed grip and inserting a fresh magazine. My thumbs are never riding or interfering with anything on the RH side because their isn't anything on the RH side (of a conventional 1911 anyway). It's a righty world but us south paws get along alright. :smt023


----------



## absavino (Apr 29, 2009)

*Any good GS's in Dallas?*

Hi,

My ambi safety that I just had installed on my Colt New Agent came apart the first time I used it. Anyone know of a good gunsmith in Dallas? Thank you.


----------



## DoubleAction (Nov 8, 2009)

*1911 AUTO AMBI-MAG CATCH-$99.00 
*










*http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=12749/Product/1911_AUTO_AMBI_MAG_CATCH*​


----------



## 38SuperMan (Oct 31, 2009)

I'll have to get me one of those.


----------

